# Just Back From Powhatan



## 2boyzmom (Sep 2, 2014)

Just returned from our bi-annual timeshare at Powhatan. We have a 4 bedroom lock-off in a CD unit. Traveled with my Sis and her husband who stayed in C unit while myself, husband and boys were upstairs in D unit. We arrived around 1pm and checked in with no wait but were told to return later for keys since room was not ready. Then off to the "concierge" for welcome kit. I was tired, cranky after an 8 hour drive and was in no mood for the "talk". I said quickly we are not interested in the $100 giveaway chat and according to my husband the girl didn't need to go further from the look on my face. It must have been some face since they didn't call all week!
We hung at the pools which were immaculate and found chairs with shade. The bar looked upgraded from our last visit 2 years ago and was free of the dreaded flies from past experience. We checked in at 4pm with no problem and the units were as pretty as I remembered. Slight maintenance issues noticed were chipped coffee table, a handle off a drawer, one burner didn't work, and those metal shower doors that seem to come off the track. The carpets and paint looked fresh and clean. Hot tub in C unit gone and the room is empty with fresh carpet installed. The "Kitchen" restaurant is still closed but the rumor of it converting to a coffee house was the talk at the grill restaurant. So, overall it was a fantastic week. It is still my favorite timeshare in Va. due to the beautiful grounds. My boys are growing up now, and at age 12 and 14 we have graduated from the kiddie pools and when they are off playing, hubby and I have graduated to the adult pool. Sad to see the years pass so quickly but cherish each visit at Powhatan.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 3, 2014)

Glad you had a good time. I haven't been to that resort in years.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2014)

What section were you in ?


----------



## 2boyzmom (Sep 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> What section were you in ?



Unit 242 I think it is building 53


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 7, 2014)

When I was there earlier this year the GM told me The Kitchen would be a coffee shop as that's what guests had been asking for and the restaurant, as well rated as it was in some years, was losing tons of money.  So I don't know if the talk of it changing is a rumor.


----------



## mtforeman (Oct 17, 2014)

We have 214 C & D, and we also really love the resort. (I am one of those "involved" and "critical" owners, so I am sure I annoy them greatly at times.)  But, it is one of our favorite places to stay.  I love the pool, and I love that there is a separate children's and adult's pool.  The pool bar is nice.  Grounds are just beautiful to walk.  The historic manor house is neat.  Sometimes I think Powhatan gets "edged out" by some of the newer timeshare resorts in the area, but it is my favorite.

I'll be happy when they get the hot tub rooms sorted out, though!  If it is unlocked, though, and empty of furniture, I'm thinking that we could bring an airbed along and have another private sleeping space, which would be very nice.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mav (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't own there, but it has always been my favorite in Williamsburg because of the grounds. Lovely and peaceful!  I have stayed at almost all of them including the Marriott at Fords Colony, so I have a lot of grounds at the Williamsburg resorts to compare it too.  I am not a treadmill person, so the grounds are important to me as I prefer to walk outside rather then inside.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I stayed at a nice place in Williamsburg 15 years ago. It was called the Sunterra Powhatan Plantation. Is this the same place?


----------



## silentg (Nov 18, 2014)

I think it is the same place!


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2014)

*The Historic Powhatan Resort | Diamond Resorts International®*

_
harveyhaddixfan ~  Its the same resort  
the name was changed a few years ago. _

The Historic Powhatan Resort - Diamond Resorts and Hotels
3601 Ironbound Rd, Williamsburg, VA 23188 (757) 220-1200

www. historicpowhatanresort .com


----------

